# Changement à repetition mot de passe iCloud



## mikalak (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Depuis, plus de 6 mois maintenant, Icloud me reclame subitement mon mot de passe, je le tape, ça tourne, et là : " mot de passe incorrect". 
A chaque fois, je dois réinitialiser mon mot de passe pour en creer un autre. Résultats, depuis 6 mois, j'ai du changer 5 fois de mot de passe, qui plus est différents, et pour moi, de plus plus difficile de m'en souvenir

Je ne comprend pas trop la situation, Au début j'avais pensé à un possible piratage ou une réinitialisation du mot de passe par Apple, suite à différent problème. Mais là , je ne comprend plus, mais vraiment plus rien. La derniere fois, mon mot de passe à durer 15 jours. j'ai fais le changement hier soir

Pour information, j'utiliser mon compte icloud sur un macbook (mountain), un imac (mountain), un ipad mini et un iphone ( iOS7).

Pouvez vous m'aider. 
Mika

-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Sauf erreur, iCloud est un service directement lié à l'internet et aux réseaux. Donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## mikalak (5 Octobre 2013)

personne pour m'aider??


----------



## mikalak (21 Octobre 2013)

Voila, ça recommence, de nouveau une déconnexion à icloud et mon mot de passe n'est plus reconnu!!! 
Personne pour m'aider??? Please, je craque!!!


----------



## mikalak (14 Novembre 2013)

14 novembre, de nouveau une réinitialisation intempestive de mon mot de passe de iCloud...
vraiment personne pour m'aider?
mika


----------



## mikalak (16 Novembre 2013)

15 novembre encore une réinitialisation intempestive


----------



## nifex (16 Novembre 2013)

Je pense avoir eu le même problème que toi. J'ai du réinitialiser mon mot de passe également il y a peu de temps alors que j'étais sur qu'il était juste et 2 jours plus tard le nouveau mot de passe ne fonctionnait plus non plus.

C'est vraiment étrange...


----------



## mikalak (25 Novembre 2013)

25 novembre : 
Deux nouvelles ré initialisations...

j'ai appelé Apple care, ils n'ont pas d'explication ni de solutions. Ils me demandent de changer le mot de passe de messagerie, je ne voit pas trop le lien.... Ils pensent peut être que ma messagerie est piratée.
Je vais le faire, mais je suis sûr à 99,999% que ça ne rien changer du tout.
mika


----------



## angus2064 (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir ,

Même problème que toi avec mon mot de passe iCloud ,je ne comprend plus et Apple n'a pas de réponse à me donner a ce propos ...
À tu trouver la cause du problème de ton coté ?


----------



## phildap (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai exactement le même problème de réinitialisation de mot de passe avec iCloud...Est-ce une faille de securité de Apple?? ça commence a me  ...
Quelle solution avez-vous utilisez?
Merci


----------



## mikalak (7 Décembre 2013)

j'ai contacté le support Apple, ils m'ont demandé de changer de mot de passe de *ma messagerie* qui me sert de messagerie contact dans mon compte icloud et de changer ensuite de mot de passe icloud. 
Sur le coup, j'ai cru qu'ils battaient en touche et supposé qu'ils pensaient que ma messagerie était piratée, j'ai ralé et fini par changer de mot de passe de messagerie. 
Depuis, le 27 novembre, je n'ai plus de réinitialisation intempestive, est-ce un hasard?? mystère....
En tout cas, à ce jour et je croise les doigts, je n'ai plus de souci...

Reste qu'à attendre.

Mika


----------



## telaim (7 Janvier 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> j'ai contacté le support Apple, ils m'ont demandé de changer de mot de passe de *ma messagerie* qui me sert de messagerie contact dans mon compte icloud et de changer ensuite de mot de passe icloud.
> Sur le coup, j'ai cru qu'ils battaient en touche et supposé qu'ils pensaient que ma messagerie était piratée, j'ai ralé et fini par changer de mot de passe de messagerie.
> Depuis, le 27 novembre, je n'ai plus de réinitialisation intempestive, est-ce un hasard?? mystère....
> En tout cas, à ce jour et je croise les doigts, je n'ai plus de souci...
> ...



bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème que vous tous

Est ce que le changement de mot de passe messagerie a donné quelque chose après quelques mois?
merci


----------



## mikalak (9 Janvier 2014)

Aussi bizarre que celui puisse  être, j'ai , depuis le changement de mot de passe de ma messagerie plus aucun souci (enfin je croise les doigts).
Mika


----------

